
Why you only need to test with 5 users - sail
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/why-you-only-need-to-test-with-5-users/
======
tomcam
Found that at Microsoft, too (disclaimer: that was 2 decades ago). Finding
good testers at all, no matter how popular your product, is just plain hard.
Standard usability testing is somewhat easier. You just put them in a box, ask
them to follow some instructions and to explain their thought processes as
they fumble through your brilliantly designed product, and sweat blood as they
invariably do things you wouldn't dream they'd do in a billion years. Then you
pay them. A lot--I find it hard to spend less than $100/tester here in the
Seattle area.

